# lost paddle in Bailey



## katealta (Mar 23, 2009)

Lost good old faithful in Bailey on Saturday 8/13. I have lost it on the Pood a few times, and the good ol' raft guides from RTR always manage to find it for me...since they aren't down and around that area very much, I was hoping a kayaker might find it once the water comes down a bit. It is a very well loved 7-2, black and blue with yellow electrical tape all over it. It's probably pinned somewhere in four falls. If you find it/see it let me know! It has my name/number/address on it as well. 
Happy Paddling! 
-Kate
970-two19-379eight


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

Where PRECISELY did you lose it, I'll keep an eye out, if ya memba zactly, it mite hep me fine it. Pm or reply's fine.


----------



## katealta (Mar 23, 2009)

I lost it right below the second drop in four falls. I'm pretty sure it's in four falls because there were more then a few kayakers in the eddie right below the rapid and I feel like they definitely would have seen it float by. I'm thinking it's on the left side of the rapid, and has probably become one with the wood pile over there. Ah, the circle of life. If you do see it definitely let me know! Thanks


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

I'll take a good look in that super dooper sweet spot, better since the flossing. I'll be dn mañana late, if we get on before 7 that is.. OtherWise I'll take a real good look on Friday.. Will let ya know, hopefully it's pinned solid in some wood, and a lot less chewed up than the last 7-2 I found dn der yonder.. Were you able to beg a takedown and perservere? If ya want redemption....


----------



## katealta (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah, 7-2's really can't take much of a beating. Redemption run needed for sure... but its gonna wait until Bailey season 2012. Gotta cut my teeth on the pood for a while longer. Thanks again for looking dude, compensation barley soda for the lucky winner and good river karma for all.


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

Cool-if we get it i'll send it N with a RMA guide-Joel. Have a great day, I will as soon as I am paddling=after work.


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

I may've seen it tonite, will look better when not racing daylight. You didn't lose a kayak, did you?


----------



## katealta (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh nice! Nope I sure did not.


----------

